# Buche de Noel /Yule Log



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

Happy Hoildays to All,


I was hopping that someone might have a recipe for a yule log .


Thanks

Tom


----------



## chefbrian (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Tom

I was just reading a post about tiramisu in another section and followed a link to a recipe on pastry cream. I noticed on the site they had a detailed recipe for the yule log complete with pictures and what not. You can check it out at: http://pastrychef.com/htmlpages/reci...e_de_noel.html . Makes 3 logs, but worth a look for sure.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Yes, that is the same three part procedure I used to use. I've not tried to do a sponge since we have gone wheat free. Maybe this year I will try Spelt flour and see how it works.

This is a fun dessert because it can be modified in sooo many ways. You could do the traditional white sponge, with chocolate whip inside, with variouse chocolate icing out, OR:

Add a tablespoon of cocoa powder to the flour of the sponge recipie. Then use a cherry jelly with a bit of, oh say, brandy or kirschenberry add to thin it a bit to a spread, and do a nice dark chocolate outer icing and and whipped cream and marachino cherrys on the out side of the log. After all, no one has ever said that the log couldn't be a cherry tree log (Or ya notice, black forest log).

You can also do a white foam with some almond extract, and do the whipped filling with marzipan instead of cocoa (or hazelnut, or capachino), and a heavy cream icing outside (off white is what you want), then gently fleck the out side with some esspresso to make little brown spottings. There you go, a birtch log.

Thats what make yule logs so fun. They are the chance to "Play with your food and eat it to", with out having to justify it to anyone.


----------



## hendel (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info . Now i will have to practice so I will be ready for Christmas

Tom


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

KEEPEROFTHEGOOD
How would you do the "do the whipped filling with marzipan"? This is something I would like to do, since I have done a bunch of jelly rolles in the past, but I am not sure of the procedure since one ingredient is heavy and the other light.
Thanks


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh
*
My most sincerest of appologies.*

You are indeed right that the two ingredients have opposite outcomes. I sould not have said marzipan. I was thinking off the cuff when I wrote that, and I was thinking in the direction of using the marzipan as an almond flavouring ingredient like cocoa. It is sold as both a finished desert and in tubes as an ingredient. Use a whipped filling, flavoured or not (you could use ground almonds in the whipped filling or almond extract or heck, brandy). Use the Marzipan as an exterior garnish as variouse forest floor items like mushrooms or as leaves.

I saw this "birch log" last christmass at Denningers. Too expencive for me to purchase, but it looked absolutely stunning. It used sheet curls of marzipan to simulate pealing birch bark. As I said, we went wheat free a year and a half ago, and we are still learning how to cook. I have only just started using Spelt to bake with. Not an easy grain! To many allergens in the family 

A slightly different one is this (No, I couldn't find a pic of the marzipan one. It was, if I remember correctly, about ten bucks more than this one, it was also a lot more detailed.):










With the description:

*White Chocolate Pistachio Buche*
Light pistachio sponge surrounds white chocolate truffle cream flavoured with orange brandy, wrapped in a pure white chocolate sheet and garnished with chocolate snowflakes.


----------

